# My first day on the Fecon FTX140 mulcher



## Mowingman (Jan 15, 2008)

Took delivery of the rental, Fecon mulcher today. It is nearly new and has only 198 Hrs on it.
It took about an hour for me to get comfortable with the machine. I shredded quite a bit today, for my first try at operating one of these. The biggest problem I had was trying to figure out how to get the A/C to operate. 
Once that was solved, things went smoothly. I learned quickly to watch the temp gauge. I had to stop 3 times during the day to pull out the radiator screen and blow it off. This thing does great on anything up to about 6". On 8' trees, you really have to slow down to let it chew them up. Anything bigger would just take too much time. Luckily, the site we are on is mostly 6" or smaller.
The machine is very easy to operate, and the hoses on this newest model must have been relocated. It was mentioned that they are easily damaged due to poor routing, but, that is not the case now.
The cab is very tight, and with the A/C going, no dust came inside to speak of. The outside of the front window glass did get quite a coat of dust on it and this made it hard to see out of when going toward the sun. 
The only annoying thing I found is the darn travel alarm. It beeps constantly when doing anything except going straight ahead. It even beeps when turning. I am going to have to wear ear plugs. 
I landowner was happy with the results this first day, so, this may turn into several months of work.
Jeff


----------



## CompleteLori (Jan 15, 2008)

*Fecon*

What are they getting you for rental per day week month on that Machine.


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 15, 2008)

The rental is pretty high. 
$1200.00/day
$3500.00/week
$12000.00/mth.
based on 40hrs/wk.
Additional hrs billed at $90.00/hr.
Jeff


----------



## CompleteLori (Jan 15, 2008)

Are buying it or just renting it ?

Chad 

I have a used 130 that I am trying to move as well


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jan 16, 2008)

How much ground did you clear mowingman?

Chad, whats the difference between the 130 and the 140?


----------



## CompleteLori (Jan 16, 2008)

True difference is in the HP - 130 is a Deutz and 140 is the John Deere


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 16, 2008)

It is a rental unit. There is not enough of this type clearing here long term. I would love to own this machine, but it is no justified long term.
Thor,
The first day I just cut a bunch of trails along the property lines. Probably only did a couple of acres. today, I really got after it. I estimate I cleared 4 or 5 acres. About half was large, but scattered Mesquite trees. The other half was tall, thick brush and small trees. It is so tall and thick, I am really working blind. Just point the machine and let it chew up whatever is ahead of it.
Jeff


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jan 17, 2008)

CompleteLori said:


> True difference is in the HP - 130 is a Deutz and 140 is the John Deere



Got any pics of that unit? I cant find it on your website.


----------



## Totally Stumped (Jan 17, 2008)

Grinding Mesquite is a real temporary solution to clearing the property. Hope somebody is following up with herbicide on those stumps.


----------

